# Final Fantasy VII - problem



## Danix (Apr 17, 2008)

I´ve made a quick search on the internet and on this forum,and i didn´t found my problem (or at least the solution)

Installation run well,but when i insert Disc One on the driver and click on the exe. , it starts as a black screen,well , that si normal,next appear a small music,but still a black screen,then the black screen continues and i have turn off the computer (with the button !)

I appreciate your help :smile:


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats because of some codec problem i think (it tries to show the starting vid - first stars and then aeris walking with flowers etc, or animated square logo or something). Not being able to show the video, it causes the whole screen jam to the state of blackness. If you get the game working (i never did) report back and tell how


----------



## Danix (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry,i didn´t put my specs

Windows XP
Pentium 1.73
ATI Mobility Radeon
512 RAM
DirectX 8.0 or 9.0 (i don´t know)

Perhaps the problem is the 8 bits graphic Fail

I tried the 1.02 and the XP Patch,and neither worked :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If this is an old game that uses 256 colors (8-bit), change your display to 256 colors at 640x480 resolution, or set it in the compatibility mode window.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Doesn't work. I've tried almost every single thing you can do short of throwing together a P2 box to run it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Would DOSBox help?


----------



## Danix (Apr 17, 2008)

No,as i know FFVII is a Windows game

I tried to change the compability,but it didn´t worked


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Revert to windows95 and throw away your radeon. Seriously, there are number of patches you can apply and pray - good luck. Back the day I got as far as being able to see the start video but it was upside down and then the thing jammed anyways after it ended. Maybe you can find help here: http://ntcompatible.com/Final_Fantasy_VII_c522.html


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Windows 98 and below can't run on today's hardware. Even stuff from almost 3 generations ago won't run it. I'm now planning a build for an older PC to run this great game on!


----------



## XvavitarvX (May 12, 2008)

ok im about as lost as ebackhus.....i get my title screen to load all the way until it hits where cloud is "supposed" jump off the train....just after the train stops the screen goes black. the next thing i see is dude sayin "follow me rookie" anyone got any ideas?

win xp sp2
amd 64 athlon x2 dcp 3800+
1.81GHz
1gb ddr2
nvidia geforce 6100


----------



## dantonio (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll try to explain my problem and i hope to be clear enough, cause my english is a little bad. I installed the game and it runs, but when the train gets to the station and it was supposed to show cloud jumping off, the black screen apears and i can only hear some sounds and no music. Then a message apears saying "C'mon newcomer. Follow me." I press a button to the message desapear and after i press the menu button. The menu apears and when a return to the game it is normal. I go to where i have to introduce myself (Cloud) and after Barret introduce him, the camera shows the place and cloud was supposed to look up just watching the place, but the image of cloud stops and just apear in the scene as a bug. After that, when you've already put the bomb in the reator, especifically when you're getting away from the place and the girl fall, just a little before the explosion, cloud duck to help the girl and it doesn't get up, it stays at the same position when the CG apear of the exploding reator. Can anybody help me?


----------

